# مديح يا م ر ي م للعذراء مريم



## gofy (27 يوليو 2009)

مديح يا م ر ي م للعذراء مريم
http://coptictubee.blogspot.com/2009/04/blog-post_902.html


من موقع 

http://coptictubee.blogspot.com           Coptic Tube 

ضمن فيديو مدايح وترانيم القديسين

​]


----------



## peter 2008 (30 يوليو 2009)

شكرا على المديح يا gofy


----------



## kalimooo (1 أغسطس 2009)




----------



## KOKOMAN (1 أغسطس 2009)

ميرررسى على المديح 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## gofy (5 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا لتشجيعكم الجميل ....  ربنا يبارك حياتكم​


----------



## gofy (22 أغسطس 2009)

kokoman قال:


> ميرررسى على المديح
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​




ميرسي على مرورك ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## gofy (26 أغسطس 2009)

احتفالات عيد العذراء بأسيوط - ترانيم أغابي
http://coptictubee.blogspot.com/2009/07/blog-post_1108.html

 دورة العذراء-دير درنكة-2009
http://coptictubefilm.blogspot.com/2009/07/blog-post_3092.html


​


----------



## gofy (17 أكتوبر 2009)

فيلم القديسة العذراء مريم أم النور
http://coptictubefilm.blogspot.com/2009/08/blog-post_23.html​


----------



## gofy (20 أكتوبر 2009)

+  مدايح وترانيم السيدة العذراء  +
http://coptictubee.blogspot.com/2009/01/blog-post_3350.html


​


----------



## gofy (29 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا لتشجيعكم الجميل ....  ربنا يبارك حياتكم​


----------



## gofy (28 يناير 2010)

ميرسي على مروركم ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم​


----------

